
PostgreSQL: the bits you haven't found - cel1ne
https://postgres-bits.herokuapp.com
======
pvh
Oh, hey, these are my slides. Let me know if you have questions and I'll do my
best to help out.

------
irickt
This looks like the repo if you prefer reading markdown

[https://github.com/pvh/postgres-bits](https://github.com/pvh/postgres-bits)

------
jfolkins
This was put together well and the references after each topic are very
helpful. Thanks.

